# Oregon Vizsla needs a ride to Colorado



## Lori56 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello, I am looking for transportation for a Vizsla from Molalla, Oregon (near Portland) to this new home in Ft. Collins, CO. I am coordinating the rehoming of Hudson. He is four years old.

Any and all assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I hope someone in the group can help you! He is so handsome! Please post a picture of him.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lori56
Could you please post more on Hudson, and the rescue group you work with. People are more likely to get involved if they have more information, and pictures.


----------



## Lori56 (Mar 27, 2014)

I am not working with a resuce group because there is no Vizsla resuce group in Oregon. I am flying solo. It has been very frustrating but very rewarding to find a home for a V. 

I will have to get a pic from the person who Hudson will be living with in Colorado. Hudson is four years old, been living with a family that bought him for their daugher who wanted to show. She then started soccer and there was no more time for Hudson. The person in Colorado that really wants Hudson lost his beloved Kirby last September at the age of 13. He is a very experienced V owner. 

This posting was a long shot only because I am not involved with any resuce group. I am a resuce group of one.

I just need to get this wonderful V from Oregon to Colorado.

If any can help us out I will be so greatly thankful.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.tevco.org/

Trail's End Vizsla Club of Oregon might be able to help. 

RBD


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I was just about to post the same thing RBD.  Also on the other end, the Rocky Mountain Vizsla Club might be a good resource. http://www.rmvc.org/vizsla-rescue.html 

Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Well bless your heart. A rescue group of one sounds like a tough volunteer job.


----------



## Lori56 (Mar 27, 2014)

Trail's End does not do rescue.

I will contact Rocky Mountain and see if anyone can help.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would still contact them. They may know of people in your area that can help.
From their website.
_TEVCO would like to help give all these deserving dogs a second chance to have the best life possible through referrals, adoption, rescue and/or behavior counseling_


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Lori, writing this on my phonefrom a tent, so apologies for being brief. Hard to stay away from the forum! Anyway in addition to contacting the clubs already mentioned, look into pilots n paws. It's a network of pilots and other volunteers that will fly and foster rescue dogs. A couple pilots you break up that distance easy. Thanks for your hard work!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lori, if you are on Facebook there are transports for each state. For example, "Oregon Transport" would come up. You can join the group, then post your transport needs for volunteers to help with that are also part of the group. Just a tip with these: break the trip into "legs" of about 1 hour to 1.5 hours and post the legs. Volunteers are more apt to help if they know exactly where they are staring and ending as well as what time. If you look on those groups you'll be able to see examples and follow their format. Another tip is to post a picture of the dog- it definitely helps encourage people 

There are also transport groups out there than you can utilize, although some require rescue info. It's worth contacting any to see if they will help since they each have different requirements. Checking out these transport groups on Facebook will help you find groups that organize transport. Checking out the Oregon one I saw that there's a new transport group called "Gettin Em Done" transport that will help organize the legs. Again, not sure what their requirements are.

Let me know if you want some help or places to check out. Having just gotten a GSP moved from Georgia to Ohio (thanks only to our own V forums' VizslaBaby and Emily) I did quite a bit of looking into transport groups!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Kindred Hearts Transport Connection also sets up transport legs with overnights and potty breaks. Their network on Facebook is 17,000 members so it's very wide spread and well known. It does look like they will help individuals transport to other individuals. Any and all transport coordinators will require a health certificate guaranteeing that the dog is healthy and has had its vaccines. This is like an interstate passport for the dog.

Another option is to check out Operation Roger. It's a network of truck drivers that take dogs along for the ride and help get them between Point A and Point B.


----------



## Iwantavizsla (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow you guys are pretty connected! I like it!


----------

